# Phantom Pregnancy



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley's gained alota bit of weight and her nipples seem to be bigger so I am assuming it is a phantom pregnancy going on righ now since 1. she was with me 24 hours and was never unsupervised and 2. she is even nesting. I have read that if a first time heat ends with a phantom pregnancy then more often than not they will have it every heat cycle. 

two questions I cant seem to find the anwer.
1. How long does it last?
2. are there any major warning signs I should know about and monitor?

any useful website urls I can read? I have been hunting but havent found anything. -.- and what I found doesnt have alot of info I am searching for.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The only thing I know about false pregnancy is that they have all the same signs like they are really pregnant.And also that I hoped like heck that Pretty Girl was going through one when she was pregnant.
Sorry I can't give any useful advice.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i've saw something like this before! DANG! i can't remember either.........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Gah those stupid false pregnancies... Only 1 out of 4 of my girls did not go through one. 

Each girl was a little different... 

Neela, she just got the boobs

Indi: gained weight and got the boobs

Peggy: tollerance levels changed, nested, boobs, and weight gain (I was seriously worried about this one!)

I've even heard of some females going into LABOR and actually LACTATING! My suggestion to you is not to treat her any different and go about daily activities as normal. Since you know it's a false pregnancy there's no sense in worrying about a miscarriage! haha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> The only thing I know about false pregnancy is that they have all the same signs like they are really pregnant.And also that I hoped like heck that Pretty Girl was going through one when she was pregnant.
> Sorry I can't give any useful advice.


Mhm, I know a little bit about them but not a whole lot either so it is ok. =3 guess it is time to do my research.



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> i've saw something like this before! DANG! i can't remember either.........


hehe, its all good.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Gah those stupid false pregnancies... Only 1 out of 4 of my girls did not go through one.
> 
> Each girl was a little different...
> 
> ...


Thank you Indigo. Riley is full blown like Peggy was. did any of your dogs groom their toys and take it around the house? Riley was doing that and I took it away. heard it can cause them to become protective like it is a REAL puppy. I didn't wanna take chances with that.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> Mhm, I know a little bit about them but not a whole lot either so it is ok. =3 guess it is time to do my research.
> 
> hehe, its all good.
> 
> Thank you Indigo. Riley is full blown like Peggy was. did any of your dogs groom their toys and take it around the house? Riley was doing that and I took it away. heard it can cause them to become protective like it is a REAL puppy. I didn't wanna take chances with that.


where's my brain when i need it. Turn my back for ONE minute and BAM, just like that it's gone


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I done lost mine years ago. LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I done lost mine years ago. LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> I done lost mine years ago. LOL!!!!!!!!!


Omg!, I just noticed that i posted the wrong face! It was suppose to be a laughing one! I didn't think what you said was weird i thought it was funny! Sorry!! See? :


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! sure. . . . . . . . 



>.>


<.<

xD


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!! sure. . . . . . . .
> 
> >.>
> 
> ...


Where's your avatar of Riley?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Riot is going through a false pregnancy and Dixie did as well. It happens but it will go away soon. I have had dogs who made me question if they really did get bred by accident some how but since they do not have opportunities to lock up ever I just trusted it was a false pregnancy and sure enough, nothing to worry about. Riot looks like she is ready to nurse my puppies! She may even have some milk but I have not checked, dixie did lactate and that is why we did x-rays to confirm she was not pregnant because we did try to breed her. Just wait it out and she should be fine


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Riot is going through a false pregnancy and Dixie did as well. It happens but it will go away soon. I have had dogs who made me question if they really did get bred by accident some how but since they do not have opportunities to lock up ever I just trusted it was a false pregnancy and sure enough, nothing to worry about. Riot looks like she is ready to nurse my puppies! She may even have some milk but I have not checked, dixie did lactate and that is why we did x-rays to confirm she was not pregnant because we did try to breed her. Just wait it out and she should be fine


I did the same thing, I had to take a double take at Riley. I questioned it too even though I know there was no way for it to happen. She isnt that big in the boob department. It has gone down a bit but she still has that Weight on her where she looks like she ate too much. her tuck went away abit.


----------

